# [SOLVED] Bluetooth - Apple Magic Mouse Not Working

## BlueDragonX

Having an issue with getting an Apple Magic Mouse to work over bluetooth on my MacBook Air 3,2. It was working fine until I did a system update a few weeks ago. I've been banging my head against a wall trying to get it to work with no luck.

The resulting info below is from removing the mouse entirely, rebooting, then running a discovery and setting up the mouse. Everything seems to work just fine, but I don't get any mouse movement. There is nothing in my Xorg.0.log file when I pair with the mouse. I've tried unmasking the latest udev and bluez packages and have gotten the same results.

$ hcitool con

```

Connections:

   < ACL C4:2C:03:BB:DB:25 handle 12 state 1 lm MASTER 

```

$ cat /var/log/messages | grep -i blue

```

Sep 26 01:09:09 spren kernel: [    0.226344] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16

Sep 26 01:09:09 spren kernel: [    0.226344] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Sep 26 01:09:09 spren kernel: [    0.226344] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Sep 26 01:09:09 spren kernel: [    0.226344] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Sep 26 01:09:09 spren kernel: [    0.226981] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Sep 26 01:09:09 spren kernel: [    0.753285] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

Sep 26 01:09:09 spren kernel: [    0.756225] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

Sep 26 01:09:09 spren kernel: [    3.120123] usb 3-5.3: Product: Bluetooth USB Host Controller

Sep 26 01:09:09 spren kernel: [   15.365459] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Sep 26 01:09:09 spren kernel: [   15.365464] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Sep 26 01:09:09 spren kernel: [   15.365465] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

Sep 26 01:09:09 spren kernel: [   15.374803] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

Sep 26 01:09:09 spren kernel: [   15.374806] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Sep 26 01:09:29 spren dbus[4022]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_return", sender=":1.0" (uid=0 pid=4103 comm="/usr/sbin/bluetoothd --udev ") interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.24" (uid=1000 pid=4799 comm="bluetooth-applet ")

Sep 26 01:10:01 spren bluetoothd[4109]: Discovery session 0x7f1a74db9e70 with :1.31 activated

Sep 26 01:10:04 spren bluetoothd[4109]: Stopping discovery

```

$ dmesg | grep -i blue

```

[    0.226344] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16

[    0.226344] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.226344] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.226344] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    0.226981] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    0.753285] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

[    0.756225] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    3.120123] usb 3-5.3: Product: Bluetooth USB Host Controller

[   15.365459] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[   15.365464] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[   15.365465] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[   15.374803] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[   15.374806] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

```

$ ps aux | grep -i 'blue|dbus'

```

101       4022  0.0  0.0  19888  1772 ?        Ss   01:09   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system

root      4109  0.0  0.0  18560  1932 ?        Ss   01:09   0:00 /usr/sbin/bluetoothd --udev

sadpengu  4642  0.0  0.0  17792   844 ?        S    01:09   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/seahorse-agent --execute /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

sadpengu  4643  0.0  0.0  12272  1700 ?        Ss   01:09   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 8 --session

sadpengu  4799  0.0  0.7 449960 27324 ?        Sl   01:09   0:00 bluetooth-applet

```

$ eix -I bluez

```

[I] net-wireless/bluez

     Available versions:  4.93 4.96 ~4.96-r1 {alsa caps +consolekit cups debug gstreamer health maemo6 old-daemons pcmcia pnat test-programs usb}

     Installed versions:  4.96(23:27:53 09/25/11)(alsa consolekit cups gstreamer usb -caps -debug -health -maemo6 -old-daemons -pcmcia -pnat -test-programs)

     Homepage:            http://www.bluez.org/

     Description:         Bluetooth Tools and System Daemons for Linux

```

$ eix -I udev

```

[I] sys-fs/udev

     Available versions:  114 115-r1 119 124-r1 124-r2 141 ~141-r1 146-r1!t 149 151-r4 164-r2 ~171-r1 ~171-r2 **9999 {acl action_modeswitch build debug (+)devfs-compat edd (-)extras floppy gudev hwdb introspection keymap old-hd-rules +rule_generator selinux test}

     Installed versions:  164-r2(23:27:14 09/25/11)(extras -build -selinux -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

     Description:         Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

```

$ cat /etc/modprobe.d/bluetooth.conf

```

options hci reset=1

```

$ emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_L9600_@_2.13GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 17 Sep 2011 19:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo fm

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg laptop lcms libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support readline samba sdl session smp spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs syslog tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis wifi x264 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev multitouch synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Help :(Last edited by BlueDragonX on Mon Sep 26, 2011 7:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BlueDragonX

Looks like a kernel issue. I reverted back to an older version and it works just fine. Going to see if it's a kernel bug or an issue with my configuration.

----------

## BlueDragonX

Yep, confirmed this is a kernel issue. Rolled back to 2.6.38 and everything is working fine.

----------

